# Ipswich and mr kipling



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

whats the diference between mr kipling and the ipswich killer

mr kipling puts 6 tarts in a box


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I heard they were looking for a dyslexic santa.....

....he keeps putting prossies under the trees...

H (I'll get me coat)


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I heard they were looking for a dyslexic santa.....
> 
> ....he keeps putting prossies under the trees...
> 
> H (I'll get me coat)


I wouldn't have bothered posting it at all....

...but if you had to, then the flame room or a NSFW label would have been appropriate....


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

MK1-TT said:


> ...but if you had to, then the flame room or a NSFW label would have been appropriate....


Why? If your workplace bans jokes, then perhaps you need to be more careful about looking in the jokes section of the forum. :? Now if it contained a link to a site with scantly clad men dancing without any warning, then the flame room or a NSFW label would be appropriate :roll:

H


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...but if you had to, then the flame room or a NSFW label would have been appropriate....
> ...


LOL... quoting what you said about my joke..... no wories... you obviously don't remember.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

MK1-TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > MK1-TT said:
> ...


er, no, I didn't ....I just spotted it now....see the edit - you were too quick for me :roll:

H


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh yes... very good... you crack me up...


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

made me laugh the mr kipling joke


----------

